# Yellow phragmipediums



## littlefrog (May 31, 2018)

I think these must be the unicorns of the phrag world. Evidently I am not pure enough of heart, because I've never seen anything that I'd call yellow (short of besseae v. flavum, which grows well for me). And I've seen a _lot_ of phrags... I've seen yellow hybrids in a few pictures, but I'm not convinced some of them weren't 'enhanced'.

So, humor me. Post pictures of yellow phragmipedium hybrids. If you have experience breeding these unicorns, I'd love to hear about it. And if you have a division of a good yellow one, PM me. 

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

OK.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

These are some of the photos I have in my phone. The yellow Phrags I have or have seen are:
Cahaba Morning Mist, Don Wimber, Les Augres, Franz Glanz, Mountain Maid, Maria Glanz, Olaf Gruss, Ice Princess, and Golden Eagle. BTW, there is a trick photo below. Just checking that you're paying attention. 







Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 1, 2018)

The besseae looking one (not the philippinense, nice try) is interesting...

Anybody have a picture of that yellow Don Wimber? I remember seeing one years ago on the internet. 

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

I posted some in an old EYOF thread and I think Woodstream has some in production, but I'm not sure.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

BTW, HP Norton had a Fritz Schomburg flavum with yellow fenestres and yellow mid-rib on the lateral sepals! I haven't heard anything from my inquiries to Orchidview, I don't know if Carol has the plants or someone else.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 1, 2018)

There was a spectacular yellow phrag hybrid at the 2016 Paph Forum (I don't remember the cross):
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39707&page=2

Another pic of it:
https://www.facebook.com/NationalCa...117829419806/1089278231103756/?type=3&theater

An ebay seller sent me this, Phragmipedium Ackers Lovely X besseae flavum Mini Compot 5-7:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1326438341...&buyerid=FmjJVgI7PVA6R/7ePLb9dA==&refid=store


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

Hmmmm, I know Tom Mirenda really well... 
I picked up one of those compots from Tony this week.


----------



## JasonG (Jun 2, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> There was a spectacular yellow phrag hybrid at the 2016 Paph Forum (I don't remember the cross):
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39707&page=2
> 
> Another pic of it:
> ...





This was the year the Smithsonian had the flavum Don Wimber (I know that is the yellow I took a picture of). I have been questing for one ever since. Including trying to make my own. I have a shot this season. Here is one of my flavum EY and one of my flavum besseas is just starting to spike. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice! Is that EY a 4N?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2018)

littlefrog said:


> The besseae looking one (not the philippinense, nice try) is interesting...
> Rob



Which one? I usually have multiples.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like from a show, Augres?


----------



## JasonG (Jun 6, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Nice! Is that EY a 4N?





Not that one, my 4N didn&rsquo;t pick up the waves in the petals but the bloom in about 25% bigger.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2018)

littlefrog said:


> Looks like from a show, Augres?



Yeah, that's Bill Goldner's plant. I had one similar to that from Frank Smith at the WOC in Florida. It's the one I almost got arrested for when the TSA ruined it by stuffing it through their X-ray machine.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2018)

Chuck Acker has flavum Don Wimber flasks for sale.


----------



## KateL (Apr 10, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> There was a spectacular yellow phrag hybrid at the 2016 Paph Forum (I don't remember the cross):
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39707&page=2
> 
> Another pic of it:
> ...


I believe that yellow phrag that Tom Miranda had was the Don Wimber from the Smithsonian. Someone sent me a picture of it, but I’m not sure whose picture it is, so I am reluctant to post it.


----------



## KateL (Apr 10, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Chuck Acker has flavum Don Wimber flasks for sale.


 I have bloomed out a bunch of these from Chuck. Beautiful, but the yellow eludes me still.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2020)

I think the only true yellow Don Wimbers are the EYOF ones.


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 13, 2020)

There is your yellow Phrag.. Chuck Ackers.... has a flask available a couple years ago. It’s a besseae cross


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 13, 2020)

I buy pretty much every cross chuck makes, never seen one bloom like that... Looks more like a straight besseae. Besseaes are a bit tricky, I've had more than one flask with besseae listed as the pod parent that turned out to be a selfing.


----------



## KateL (Apr 13, 2020)

littlefrog said:


> I buy pretty much every cross chuck makes, never seen one bloom like that... Looks more like a straight besseae. Besseaes are a bit tricky, I've had more than one flask with besseae listed as the pod parent that turned out to be a selfing.


Rob, The petals seem pretty darn wide for a besseae, don’t they?
If it is a besseae, it is an amazing one, Gerry.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 13, 2020)

KateL said:


> Rob, The petals seem pretty darn wide for a besseae, don’t they?
> If it is a besseae, it is an amazing one, Gerry.


Yes, very nice petals. I'd keep it. Wonder what the reputed parents are. I'm not saying it is impossible, just that it looks very, very besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice, good form and substance. What Acker's cross # is it? 
Yay besseae flavum! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2020)

Outstanding Gerry!!!


----------

